# giant shark attacks Marlin



## bilgerat (Feb 17, 2011)

check this out!!
http://www.almcglashan.com/gallery.php?gallery_cat=21


----------



## Dutch (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats a HUGE Mako!


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 17, 2011)

thats a big Marlin too, but the mako makes him look small, I wouldnt want to be the one taking the photos!!


----------



## ROBD (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is a video 

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/8209899/fisherman-films-3m-sharks-attack-on-marlin


----------



## Stealthdiver (Feb 22, 2011)

Unreal!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 22, 2011)

wow.... monster mako! i'd hate for that one to jump in the air and land in the boat


----------



## Mud Minnow (Feb 23, 2011)

oldenred said:


> wow.... monster mako! i'd hate for that one to jump in the air and land in the boat



Oldenred you keep using 20lb stingrays for bait and you just might have that happen!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 23, 2011)

Dadgum, what a huge shark bait!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome fish! That's what you'll find in that blue water!


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 23, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Dadgum, what a huge shark bait!



That gives me an idea for a new saltwater swim bait.  I might need to design a new rod as well.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 23, 2011)

impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 23, 2011)

Mud Minnow said:


> Oldenred you keep using 20lb stingrays for bait and you just might have that happen!



i'd put a 50 lb ray on for that one!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 24, 2011)

jonkayak said:


> That gives me an idea for a new saltwater swim bait.  I might need to design a new rod as well.



Is your kayak going to be the cork?


----------

